# Software to Test PC Power Supply



## workingklass0

Hello!

I recently had to replace the power supply in my desktop PC. Can anyone recommend a free software program that will allow me to test my power supply and make sure that everything is running as it should?

Thanks!


----------



## Triple6

You can use a hardware monitor like HW Monitor to monitor it's voltages: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
But there is no software that can test a PSU.

You can get a hardware tester too like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899887005

But really non of this will predict if the PSU will fail, if you have it overloaded, if its running at high temps, or if the PSU is a poor quality unit that can be prone to failure.

Best thing is to purchase a quality power supply and have the computer plugged into a Battery Backup/UPS that does AVR.


----------

